# PACER Shift Lever Help



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

I 'reclaimed' my old Pacer from the woods in Florida. (See What is this tractor?) and have started to determine if I'm going to get it going. One MAJOR problem is the gear shift lever. It rusted/broke off where it goes into the transmission case. *All I have left of the items in the diagram are what is in the picture.*

I need a shift lever (#40) and the Cover for Lever (#42) in the diagram - OR - I would appreciate someone who has the same shift lever to pull theirs out and take several close-up pictures of the 'bulge' area where the lever is held down in the transmission. Item #47 would be nice to get also.

*1954 & later PONY's and all PACER's use the same shift lever.*

Appreciate any and all leads to finding these transmission parts.  If I can't shift it, I'll have to defer on restoration.

URGENT - My Pacer is 'Dead' without a shift lever!


----------



## rl56 (Jul 21, 2012)

Try SteinerTractor.com. Does your diagram show how the spring is attached to the lever?
Mine will not stay in gear so I think something is missing. I have a 1954 MH Pony.
You can also try yesterday's tractors. and Wengers.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

The Shaft (40) slides into the spring (44). The spring sits on top of the transmission housing and supports the shift lever under the conical piece near the bottom of the shaft. The cover (42) holds the shaft and spring in place so you can shift the gears.

BTW, The Pony transmission (850 095 M1) is a different transmission than the Pacer's (852 156 M92) and the shift levers are mounted differently (Pony with a pin and Pacer with the cap),.

I've searched the sites you suggested and any others I can find. 

Thanks for your tips


----------



## rl56 (Jul 21, 2012)

Right now I am being told that the 1954 Ponies have the same transmission as the 54 Pacers, and that is why I have a strait shifter. This info may increase your search to 54 Pony parts. 
I was also thinking that you do have the most important part already. Can you find someone that could weld a rod on it for the top part of your shifter? The one I have is about 11.5 inches long, from body to top of knob.


----------



## rl56 (Jul 21, 2012)

I forgot to ask you ...where does part #47 go on the lever?


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it goes between 42 and 43.


----------



## rl56 (Jul 21, 2012)

The number on my Pony's transmission is 851 651 M1. I also saw a picture on a old calander of a 1952 Pony and it had a strait shifter too. Good Luck.


----------



## Alleyoop (Jul 26, 2012)

Just clean up the shifter part you have and a good welder can weld the main stem on.
Thread the top for the shifter knob.

 Al


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

I've lined up the welder but I really need to know the shapes of the 'bulge' on the lever and the hole in the cap. Is the built up area conical with straight edges like a rod stuck through a cone OR round like a rod stuck through half of an orange? It looks like it conical, but how big was it before it rusted away. 

I need this so I can build a Lever for Gear Shifter (40) AND a Cap for Gear Shift Lever (42). 

Also what does 47 do and where does it go? Does the lever go through 47, then the spring, or is 47 mounted under the spring?


----------



## rl56 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking at the photo of the part, I would say no. It looks like there is a slight ledge where the rod meets the ball. It's just one of those things you are going to have to keep "tweeking" until it fits just right and shifts into all the gears. Good luck !


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

*Don't contact AGCOANSWERS.COM with questions-they have none about vintage tractors*

Just want to tell you AGCOANSWERS.COM gave me no help about my Pacer Shift Lever stating "we do not have any information on a 1956 Pacer 16". BOGUS answer - they are just lazy and don't want to look up the info because it is hard to find.

They have no interest in helping us vintage tractor owners with any info. VERY POOR customer relation personnel, especially LOIS. She doesn't want to help any vintage tractor owner saying 'you have to remember your tractor is 56 years old" to to all of my questions about my Pacer.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm still looking for a Pacer shift lever.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a parts tractor?


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Already have bought one - 51 Pony. Can't find any Pacers close to NE Alabama. I think I have all the parts I need EXCEPT a shift lever.


----------



## Stepney (Apr 5, 2013)

If it isn't too late, I have a bent style shifter from a Pacer, GunstonB, yes, I understand entirely! I can look at my '54's shifter some time if you're still searching. I recall a spring mounted under the shifter, because mine would walk to one side sometimes. They had the same trans, well, at least mine does... Unless it's a Pony motor mount on a Pacer frame! My parts machine was a '53, and it had a pin mount. At that rate, why not just use the parts tractor trans on the other frame? Or am I missing something?


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

I am finally good to go with a shift lever. Thanks to Terry who has www.kesselsmasseypartsandsales.com and LOTS of Pony and Pacer parts, I have built a new shift lever.

Thanks to everyone who helped me getting a workable shift lever.


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

GustonB I am haveing poblems with my shaft comeing out of the spaces in the gear fingers I think my spring is weak


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

I meant GunstonB


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the parts diagram for the Pacer transmission. It may be that the Spring (32) and Ball (7) are no longer holding the Forks on the Rails.

It is an easy part to work on. Just remove the shift lever cap (42), pull the shift lever, then remove bolts (4) holding the cover of the Shifter Mechanism (50). Then the entire shifter can be removed. I think there are pins that lock the spring/ball that fit in the rail detents to keep it in gear. One of these pin may have come out. Use a magnet and see what you can find ant the bottom of the transmission.

You should drain the transmission before you start, but strain the old oil to catch any parts (spring/ball) that may flow out with the oil.

Good luck

George


----------

